# Krish's 60cm Rescape - 31 Week Old - Countdown to AGA



## Krishs Bettas (25 Oct 2010)

Well after a long year in having a planted tank learning many tips and having many failures i think it is time that i rescape my tank and use the tip i learnt on the way.

*Equipment:*
60l Float Glass Aquarium 60 x 30 x 35cm
Hagen T5HO unit with 2x 24w light tube.
Tetratec EX700
Hydor Koralia Nano 
UP Atomizer
Pressurised C02
Boyl 50w Heater

*Hardscape:*
Manzanitas Wood
Dragon Stone?

*Substrate:*
ADA AquaSoil Powder Amazonia (9 Litre)
ADA Power Sand Special

*Plants: *
Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Green Geko', 
Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Mi Oya',
Hemianthus Callitrichoides Cuba,
Hygrophila Pinnatifida,
Blyxa Japonica,
Anubias Petite,
Taiwan Moss,
Peacock Moss,
Flame Moss,
Spiky Moss,
Singapore Moss,
Christmas Moss,
Weeping Moss,
Fissidens fontanus,
Rotala Rotundifolia,
Pogostemon Helferi.

*Fish and Inverts: *
Cardinal Tetras
Threadfin Rainbowfish
Otocinclus
Stiphodon
Cherry Shrimp
Amano Shrimp

*Fertilisation: *
ADA Green Brighty Steps,
ADA Brighty K,
IE Method.

Please give me you comments and suggestions.
Thanks for looking 
Krish


----------



## misscaretaker (25 Oct 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape*

Wow, is there any type of moss you don't have?! Nice to see some more Rainbowfish being used too, should be interesting to watch!


----------



## Mrmikey (25 Oct 2010)

*Krish's 60cm Rescape*

Sounds really good, If I could make one suggestion it would definatly be more moss  
That was ment as a joke but thinking about it I'm half serious as I'm doing a moss tank next and I'm going to be very intrested in how you get on. Good luck


----------



## Krishs Bettas (27 Oct 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape*

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for your comments! 



			
				misscaretaker said:
			
		

> Wow, is there any type of moss you don't have?! Nice to see some more Rainbowfish being used too, should be interesting to watch!


Rainbowfish are very colourfull and very entertaining to watch  I am still looking for even more types of moss still   



			
				Mrmikey said:
			
		

> Sounds really good, If I could make one suggestion it would definatly be more moss
> That was ment as a joke but thinking about it I'm half serious as I'm doing a moss tank next and I'm going to be very intrested in how you get on. Good luck



Thanks, I think that moss tanks can look super when it has matured and you never no there maybe more moss added to the list still I am always looking for new moss.

I will post some pictures of the equiment soon.
Thanks for the comments again.
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (3 Nov 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape*

Hi Everyone,

Some goodies came today  





*UP Atomizer*




*Tetratec EX700*




*Drop Checker*




*Hagen T5HO unit with 2x 24w light tube currently being used in 60 litre tank.*




*ADA AquaSoil Powder Amazonia (9 Litre)*




*ADA Power Sand Special*

Thats all for now.
My wood is coming next week hopefuly from Tom.

Thanks for your looking,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (6 Nov 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape*

Hi Everyone,

Some more equiment came today in the post,




*ADA Green Brighty Step 1 and ADA Brighty K*




*Bubble Counter*

The bubble counter was a great price Â£5 and free postage!   

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## sanj (6 Nov 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape*

Im just curious Krish, what do your parents think of your hobby?


----------



## Krishs Bettas (6 Nov 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Wood Comming Soon*

Hi Everyone,



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Im just curious Krish, what do your parents think of your hobby?



Thats a good question Sanj, my Dad is interested in mainly fish but are getting into plants slowly. My whole family likes to call me a "Fish Nut"   . It was my Grandad who inspired me to keep fish.

Thanks for looking,
Krish,

PS - My wood should be comming in a few days from Tom,


----------



## Krishs Bettas (20 Nov 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Wood Comming Soon*

Hi Everyone,

Its the momet I have been waiting for weeks. My wood has came from Tom, a couple of days ago. Toms wood that he sent was brilliant and he even included some free banches as well   

After days of arranging it here is my final design.





And here is how I hope the planting will go like:




I don't know if I should add any Needle Leaf Java Fern inbetween the Anubias?

Please tell me what you think and what could be improved.

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## russchilds (20 Nov 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Wood Comming Soon*

Love the wood!! Looking forward to seeing it all set up and planted!


----------



## Nelson (20 Nov 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Wood Comming Soon*

the manzi looks great   .


----------



## Krishs Bettas (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - The Wood Has Arrived!*

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for you kind words I am hopping to get it planted in the next few weeks hopefuly before Christmass.

Thanks,
Krish


----------



## Gill (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - The Wood Has Arrived!*

OMG that wood is VV Nice.


----------



## Ben M (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - The Wood Has Arrived!*

wow, that wood looks great! i can't wait to see pics of the tank planted.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (23 Nov 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - The Wood Has Arrived!*

Hi Everyone,

Thanks Gill and Pest Control.
Has anyone got any tips on Blayx?
And where a good placement will be to put my lily pipe and powerhead?
Would 2.84wph gallon be enough in the tank?
Sorry and just one more question has any experianced with the glass ebay inlet pipe that it reduces the flow alot?


----------



## Arana (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - The Wood Has Arrived!*

Love the way you have arranged the wood 



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Would 2.84wph gallon be enough in the tank?



I would say that is more than enough light, you may want to reduce it a bit, at least until you have things settled and stable


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - The Wood Has Arrived!*



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Sorry and just one more question has any experianced with the glass ebay inlet pipe that it reduces the flow alot?


IME yes.

I love the wood layout, it should look awesome!


			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> And where a good placement will be to put my lily pipe and powerhead?


It's hard to say, personally i'd start with having them all in the rear right corner hidden by the wood, then move them about when you can see how the flow is going.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (24 Nov 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - The Wood Has Arrived!*

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the advice Mark and Dan. I will put it too good use. When the tank is set up.
I did'nt realise that everyone thinks the wood is good   

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## nayr88 (25 Nov 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - The Wood Has Arrived!*

That's some real nice wood krish. Try a local pound shop for a big bin and soak it outside in that? 

When I was using that light I had most of the high light loving plants and I didn't have pressurized co2 and crappy ferts I had no dosing recommendations with haha so with you spec I think yourll be fine  

Can't wait to see it planted mate


----------



## Krishs Bettas (3 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - The Wood Has Arrived!*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> That's some real nice wood krish. Try a local pound shop for a big bin and soak it outside in that?
> 
> When I was using that light I had most of the high light loving plants and I didn't have pressurized co2 and crappy ferts I had no dosing recommendations with haha so with you spec I think yourll be fine
> 
> Can't wait to see it planted mate



Thanks Naryr I will be sure to use your tips.

Hi Again Everyone,

A few more things came in the post today from Aqua Essentials. I'd first like to say that were amazing and sorted my problems out quickly and also had super fast shipping A*** service. I highy recomend them   




*Dragon Stones. Thats a 500ml bottle by the way and they weigh a ton lol I think I may have to break them up and clean them up with the help from my dad lol. But they are very nice rocks and it seems to suit with the wood have. *




*dK4 Water.*




*Drop Checker soloution, would this brand give me accurate messurings about C02 because I saw in the PFK December issue and it looked pretty good?*




*The pipes for my pipe work.*




*Inlet pipe so hopefully now I can get the maxium flow from my filter now.*

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## bjorn (3 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - The Wood Has Arrived!*

I've ordered the same sands as you, the ADA AquaSoil Powder Amazonia and ADA Power Sand, have you used it yet? Does it require a lot of washing? I've only tried another type and manufacturer and that required a lot of washing and water changes.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (3 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - The Wood Has Arrived!*



			
				bjorn said:
			
		

> I've ordered the same sands as you, the ADA AquaSoil Powder Amazonia and ADA Power Sand, have you used it yet? Does it require a lot of washing? I've only tried another type and manufacturer and that required a lot of washing and water changes.



I have used the Aquasoil in my nano and it works great I manage to grow a carpet of hairgrass in a few weeks! You dont wash it, that might make wash away the "goodness" asd a heared as a menber on the forum say. It might cloud abit but that'll go away in a few hours or so. You will have to do a few water changes to get rid of the intal amonia spike. But that can also "kick" start your filter if its new.

Hopes this helps,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (12 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Hardscape Done?*

Hi Again Everyone,

Just a quick update. The dragon stone I got were too big so. Me and Dad smashed them into smaller pieces.





*The "New" pieces of Dragon Stone.*




*Here is the layout that I like at the moment. What do you all think? (Ignor the West Bromwich Albion bed cover lol)*




*Here is the anubias that I got from aquamagic. The small anbias's seem to make the wood massive. I think I am going to add some more from my main tank.*

Thanks for looking and please leave feedback.
Krish


----------



## Garuf (12 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Hardscape Done?*

Looks brilliant, is the wood attached to the rock? I found my mazi wood to be surprisingly buoyant.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (12 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Hardscape Done?*

Hi Garuf,



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Looks brilliant, is the wood attached to the rock? I found my mazi wood to be surprisingly buoyant.



Thanks for the feedback and I am planning to soak the wood for a few days. I have found that manzi sinks in a day or 2 in my betta tanks. But the rocks would be pilled up on the wood.


Thanks for looking and be sure to leave nore feedback,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (16 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Half the Plants have Arived!*

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick update. 1/2 the plants have arrived today some from The Green Machine and from a new store called The Plant Tank which I think is a madienhead branch guessing from the bag they sent the plants in.




*Hygrophila Pinnatifida, Blyxa Japonica, Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Mi Oya', Weeping Moss and Pogostemon Helferi.*




*Hemianthus Callitrichoides Cuba and Rotala Rotundifolia.*

Both shops offered great service and quick shipping. I am hoping to get it up and running by Saturday as long as the rest of the plants and other equiement get here on time.

Thnaks for looking,
Krish


----------



## sanj (18 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Half the Plants have Arived!*

Dont order any more stuff online over the next week what with all the delays... my pfk hasnt even turned up, its 2 weeks late. 

Did you order the Manzanita from Tom?


----------



## Krishs Bettas (18 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Half the Plants have Arived!*

Hi Sanj



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Dont order any more stuff online over the next week what with all the delays... my pfk hasnt even turned up, its 2 weeks late.
> 
> Did you order the Manzanita from Tom?



My last order of plants was from Asia and I hope they will come in a few day I hope, I been unluckly with snow... I hope you PKF gets to you and yes the wood is from Tom and he even throws you in some extra pieces!

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (23 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Tank Is Planted!*

Hi Everyone,

It has happened the tank is now, at last done  . I started at 5.00pm on Tuesday 21st and finished at 12.10 am   It was a pain to take out all the mucky gravel and to catch the fish. Especally the stiphodons they are quick swimmers and great jumpers  . However, all done in about 6 hours, a great way to pass the time    I was lucky that all my plants arrived on the day because I had half the planted still waiting in their boxs slowly dieing away, but now it seems that they are making a recovery.
Sorry about this part being picture heavy.




*Tank cleaned and washed*.




*ADA Power Sand went in first.*




*ADA Aquasoil Amazioa went in next, I made sure that I tired to slope it upwards near the back.*




*Hardscape went in the wood was a bit too wide so I had to break some of the branches off  :? Almost every brach has one kind of moss on, I am still waiting for one more type of moss to come through, lets see if anyone can guess it?*




*My Tray of Plants all seperated.*




*And finally the tank planted up and ready to be filled.*

However, I could'nt get a filled up tank shot because when I turned my filter on the whole tank just went a mucky, dirt colour and there was lots of dirt on the aquasoil...

Anyways thanks for looking,
I'll being updating again in a few hours or days if the tank clears up   
Krish


----------



## Ben M (23 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Tank Is Planted!*

Wow, it's looking great. I especially like the positioning of the wood.


----------



## Rowly (23 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Tank Is Planted!*

This is going to look awesome when it grows in, especially all the mosses on the wood, great work and keep the pics coming!!


----------



## Angus (24 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Tank Is Planted!*

just wondering did you use aquasoil amazonia 1 or 2? and did you get the powder or the normal?

setup looks great mate, nice planting coverage too, i love the wood with the moss, its going to look really nice once its grown out, im going to be getting my plants from theplanttank too, cant beat the prices!


----------



## Krishs Bettas (24 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Tank Is Planted!*

Hi Everyone,

Firstly thanks for the positive feedback! 



			
				pest control said:
			
		

> Wow, it's looking great. I especially like the positioning of the wood.



Cheers Pest Control, the wood took for ever to get it into the right place.



			
				Rowly said:
			
		

> This is going to look awesome when it grows in, especially all the mosses on the wood, great work and keep the pics coming!!



Thanks Rowly, same here I really can't wait to see what it will look like when it's matured. The moss is gonning to be the hard part because of getting the trimming right. I sure will be putting more pics up very soon.



			
				fozziebear said:
			
		

> just wondering did you use aquasoil amazonia 1 or 2? and did you get the powder or the normal?
> 
> setup looks great mate, nice planting coverage too, i love the wood with the moss, its going to look really nice once its grown out, im going to be getting my plants from theplanttank too, cant beat the prices!



Thanks Frozziebear, I used Aquasoil Number 1 with the powder form so that the plants get there root into it early, espically the HC, ThePlantedTank is brilliant one of the best plant sellers (Forum Sponser maybe   ) I got 9 pots of HC for Â£21.00 Bargin  8).

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## andyh (24 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Tank Is Planted!*

Look great Krish, more pics lets see what it looks like now, you can never have enough!

Andy


----------



## Krishs Bettas (24 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Tank Is Planted!*

Hi Again Everyone,



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Look great Krish, more pics lets see what it looks like now, you can never have enough!
> 
> Andy



Cheers Andy, You wish has came true my friend lol  .

*Day 3 *



*Here is the tank, what do you think? I think that I need a nice bright green between the middle- behide the wood.*




*Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Green Geko' -* Beatuifull small bright green Cryt, I can't wait to see when it matures and turns different colours.




*Hygrophila Pinnatifida -* Works realky well with the wood, kinda like when you see trees in the forrest you see the ferns next to them, thats why I like it lol.




*My first try at a classic HC pealing shot and also another first for me PEARLING  .*

I am also having a problem with dirty aquasoil - any tips?

Thanks for looking and Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year,   
Krish


----------



## Nelson (25 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Tank Is Planted!*

thats brilliant Krish   .


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Tank Is Planted!*

looks good mate.

 Though, did you use a fire hydrant to fill it?...kidding

  It's new soil right? where's all the bits come from? you'll need to siphon all of that out.

For me, filling is a critical part. i always aim for spotless water from the off.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (25 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Tank Is Planted!*

Hi Everyone,



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> thats brilliant Krish  .



Cheers Nelson   



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> looks good mate.
> 
> Though, did you use a fire hydrant to fill it?...kidding
> 
> ...



Thanks Mark, It's new soil, the bits came from my filter when I restarted it.I aggree with you filling is critical it can destory you aquascape if it goes wrong. I was spotless at first then when I turned it on, the dirt started to fly around the tank.

*Just a quick question is it normal for some HC and Pogostemon Helferi to melt away after it's planted from its emersed form?*

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Tank Is Planted!*



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Just a quick question is it normal for some HC and Pogostemon Helferi to melt away after it's planted from its emersed form?



Yes and no; it's a tough one!

I think it all depends on the conditions it came from.

 I've had many HC scapes and found everyone to be different. Sometimes it'll melt, sometimes not. Recently, it melted.

Water Changes are vital to ensure you rid yourself of ammonia, keep co2 high and ferts at high levels.



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> the bits came from my filter when I restarted it.



I'd suggest cleaning that filter. If that's what came out, imagine whats in it  

 one thing i do if i switch a filter off and clean it is: get a fish net and place it over/in front of the outlet! this will catch any debris, even small stuff


----------



## chilled84 (26 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Tank Is Planted!*

Looks very nice, But you going to have one hell of a time trimming the stems in the rear with that Manzi like like.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (27 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Tank Is Planted!*

Hi Everyone,

Sorry about all the updates, but I thought I might upload some pictures of the new fish.



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Krish's Bettas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Mark,
Thanks for the advice, at this rate my HC seems to be melting away... I cleaned the filter out and now the water looks much more clearer.



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Looks very nice, But you going to have one hell of a time trimming the stems in the rear with that Manzi like like.



Hi Chilled,
Thanks and tell me about, I was hard ebough trying to plant them, I am hopping to get super long siscors to prune them.

*Day 4*








*My new stiphodon he has coloured well and he has awsome ble/green cheecks.*




*Feeding time for my cardinal tetras.*




*Another view of the tetras.*




*I am thinking about thinning out the Pogostemon Helferi bush. What do you think?*




*The depressing sight of HC melting   .*

The substrate has cleared up now, the stems are growing super quick!

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## Garuf (27 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Tank Is Planted!*

I'd have waited before adding the fish, you have much more room to nuke the tank with co2 without having to worry about killing 'em all. The scapes really nice but it really should be clear by now, surely?


----------



## nayr88 (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Tank Is Planted!*

Gotta agree with Garuf on that one, would of helped a lot with the HC, no big deal tho,

What is kinda a big deal is that its day 4 of an ada substrate system tank and there's livestock in already?
What about the ammonia spike????


Let the P.helferi get its roots in then have a decet trim IMO 



Nice layout though


----------



## Krishs Bettas (30 Dec 2010)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - Tank Is Planted!*

Him Guys and Girls,



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I'd have waited before adding the fish, you have much more room to nuke the tank with co2 without having to worry about killing 'em all. The scapes really nice but it really should be clear by now, surely?



I would have liked too, but I was given some fish as a birthday gift and I could'nt leaved them in the bag for too long. The tank cleared up the next morning after that picture was taken   .



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Gotta agree with Garuf on that one, would of helped a lot with the HC, no big deal tho,
> 
> What is kinda a big deal is that its day 4 of an ada substrate system tank and there's livestock in already?
> What about the ammonia spike????
> ...



True so true, I would really help the HC out alot, My secret is that I used it used very matured media from my old filter (which has been running for a few years) and changed the water 90% every day and also tested the water everyday. 
Should I leave the P.helferi for another week to root in and then give it a trim then?

Thanks for the help and thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (4 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 2 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

2 Weeks has finally passed any everything has seemed to have gone well   

*Day 14*







*Flame moss is starting to grow again.*




*Green Geko starting to send out new leaves.*




*Pogostemon Helferi has stated to grow it's criccly leaves, it looks really nice.*




*Rotala Rotundifolia has grown at least 5-8cm already!*

I had a bit of die off from the HC. The moss most browned off (weeping moss was affected really bad) but now there bits of bright green moss. Also all the crypts are starting to start growing new leaves.

Thanks for looking and please leave feedback on what I can improve to the scape.
Krish


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 2 Week Old.*

can i ask, whats around the bottom of the inlet, around the power head, and is there floating stems? 

I dont want to be critical, but i feel you need to really clean up old leaves and remove anything thats not planted.

I think if you dont, you could be in danger of losing the whole thing.

If a crypt leaf is yellow cut it off, if stems are melting, cut them down etc ect. W/C at least 3 x per week


----------



## Krishs Bettas (4 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 2 Week Old.*

Hi Mark,



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> can i ask, whats around the bottom of the inlet, around the power head, and is there floating stems?
> 
> I dont want to be critical, but i feel you need to really clean up old leaves and remove anything thats not planted.
> 
> ...



It was HC stems and some ratola  after I changed the water the unrooted... After I saw your post a have cleaned up all the leaves and plants. - I guessing if I left it, it'll cause an anomonia spike?

I have cut the yellow crypt leaves off , I have cut all the melting HC. How much of the water should I change I am usally changing it 2x week 15%.

Thanks for the help,
Krish


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 2 Week Old.*



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> How much of the water should I change I am usally changing it 2x week 15%.



At least 50% mate, and if it were me, 3 x per week. definitely 2 x.


----------



## Angus (4 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 2 Week Old.*

you wanna be doing 50% twice a week, if you did 15% twice a week for the first two weeks i would up the water changes to 50% every other day


----------



## Krishs Bettas (10 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 3 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

Just a weekly update.  I have added some ottos and 2 amano shrimp.
Have anyone got any tips on how to see the amano shrimp more?

*Day 20*




Again any tip to encourage the shrimp to come to the front of the tank?

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## Bobtastic (14 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 3 Week Old.*

How have you found cleaning the tank with all the pointy bits of wood in there?

Has it caused you any problems or injuries?


----------



## andyh (16 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 3 Week Old.*

Firstly let me say the tank is looking great, you have been obviously listening to the advice!

In term of getting the Amano shrimp out, i always find a Hikari algae wafer at the front helps! Once your tank gets a little more plant mass you will see them more as they will feel more secure with more cover.


----------



## nayr88 (16 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 3 Week Old.*

Looks much better now krish.  Keep on top of water changes n picking all the little bits of leaves ect out of the water. 

Its gonna mature into a really good looking scape mate I'd be really happy with it, apart from the flame moss on the wood haha. Don't know how that's gunna look in a month of 2. I think you need something amongst the branches at there base, and a long vallis like plant along the back on the right, I can't quite remember the name but I did order something that sounded like P.helferi but was a ling vallis looking plant? Ill find out I fink it'll suit the scape so sooooo well.


One last thing ... Well done mate


----------



## Krishs Bettas (18 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 3 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I could'nt reply seems like the new forum did'nt like my user name   But all is well now.



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> How have you found cleaning the tank with all the pointy bits of wood in there?
> 
> Has it caused you any problems or injuries?



Hi Bobtastic,
It has been I little tricky but I still get my maintance done in an hour. No injuries so far   



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Firstly let me say the tank is looking great, you have been obviously listening to the advice!
> 
> In term of getting the Amano shrimp out, i always find a Hikari algae wafer at the front helps! Once your tank gets a little more plant mass you will see them more as they will feel more secure with more cover.



Hi Andy,

Thanks, I use the Hikari Algae wafers for my stiphodons so I hope I am see the shrimp at the same time.



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Looks much better now krish. Keep on top of water changes n picking all the little bits of leaves ect out of the water.
> 
> Its gonna mature into a really good looking scape mate I'd be really happy with it, apart from the flame moss on the wood haha. Don't know how that's gunna look in a month of 2. I think you need something amongst the branches at there base, and a long vallis like plant along the back on the right, I can't quite remember the name but I did order something that sounded like P.helferi but was a ling vallis looking plant? Ill find out I fink it'll suit the scape so sooooo well.
> 
> ...



Hi Nayr,

Thanks, yep I have been keeping on top of them so far. Same here it could look like anything in the next few months. The vallis plant you are thinking of maybe cryptus  helferi(splet it wrong i'd bet ya lol). And heyyyy whats wrong with my fame moss lol just kidding   

Thanks for the help and thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (19 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 4 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

Just thought I'd updated this abit more because I think that the tank has changed bit since the last week.

*Day 29*



*Here is the full tank shot, I think the past week the moss has started to grow rapidy.*




*The crypts are now sending out new leaves every couple of days, I cant waity till grow abit taller. I have been prunning them to try and keep them compacted.*




*Hygrophila Pinnatifida is growing faster and is getting redder. It's a very unique plant. I have been prunning it and replanting the plantlets.*

And finally some fish pics   




*The "Red Neon" Stiphodons chilling and cleaning my Crypts leaves.*




*Again Stiphodons grazzing on the rocks, I am hoping to keep that rock clear of plants so I can observe them.*

I am hoping to prune the moss on the weekend (and may give some away to you lucky lot lol).
Please leave feedback and improvements please they really helps alot.

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (20 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 4 Week Old.*

Anyone?


----------



## Garuf (20 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 4 Week Old.*

The forums are all quiet lately don't take it personally. It's looking good, keep the co2 high and the water changes regular and you'll be sailing.


----------



## B7fec (20 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 4 Week Old.*

Looking nice mate, this is a scape thats right up my street, with all the wood..... it looks as if you've made a really good start. All the plants are showing good signs of growth from the first set of pics to latest. Watch the Hygrophila Pinnatifida, mine was really taking off, then suddenly all died back over the space of a month due to xmas moss shading it from the light....was gutted! I love the Stiphodons! used to have 6 of those little fellers....very good looking and great character! Keep up the good work!

Ben


----------



## Themuleous (21 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 4 Week Old.*

Love the first photo with the cardinals, I never see that many in my tank!  I really must try Hygrophila Pinnatifida at some stage, looks like a great plant.

Sam


----------



## nayr88 (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 4 Week Old.*

didnt notice this update,

growing in well though aint it krish, hows it going gernerally? upkeep alqae ect? HC looks to be doing well, remeber to keep it trim n low. 

i so soooo badly want a goby! where did you get him? he looks amazing

cheers


----------



## chilled84 (25 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 4 Week Old.*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> didnt notice this update,
> 
> growing in well though aint it krish, hows it going gernerally? upkeep alqae ect? HC looks to be doing well, remeber to keep it trim n low.
> 
> ...



Plus 1 on goby!I  love them too. I want one.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (28 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 4 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> The forums are all quiet lately don't take it personally. It's looking good, keep the co2 high and the water changes regular and you'll be sailing.



Thanks for the advie Garuf I be sure to use it.



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Looking nice mate, this is a scape thats right up my street, with all the wood..... it looks as if you've made a really good start. All the plants are showing good signs of growth from the first set of pics to latest. Watch the Hygrophila Pinnatifida, mine was really taking off, then suddenly all died back over the space of a month due to xmas moss shading it from the light....was gutted! I love the Stiphodons! used to have 6 of those little fellers....very good looking and great character! Keep up the good work!
> 
> Ben



Hi Ben,

Thanks, looks like I'll have to keep track on the moss in to the Hygro. Stiphodons are great fish with real character, i think I have about 12 of them all living together.



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Love the first photo with the cardinals, I never see that many in my tank! I really must try Hygrophila Pinnatifida at some stage, looks like a great plant.
> 
> Sam



Hi Sam,

Thanks, Cardinal look great in this set up IMO there bright blue contrasts with the dark greens of the plants. Try Hygro it is a really nice fern like plant.



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> didnt notice this update,
> 
> growing in well though aint it krish, hows it going gernerally? upkeep alqae ect? HC looks to be doing well, remeber to keep it trim n low.
> 
> ...



Hi Naryr,

I having a few aglea problems like thread algea growing on the moss. I will start to trim it next week. I get the gobys from many MaidenHead stores around the UK.





			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> nayr88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Chillied,

I now think that everyone wants a goby now   

Thanks for Looking,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (28 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 4 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

Tiem for an update,

*Day 38*








*Here is a shot of a Blue Neon Stiphodon they are my favourite ones as you can proberly see why.*








*Here are some of the Stiphodons chilling on the dragon stone.*




*My new shrimp aclimating.*




*Here is one of the shrimp coloured up, sorry about the picture.*




*Here's the tank at a different angle, what do you think?*

Thanks for looking please leave feedback (it helps alot)
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (28 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 5 Week Old.*


----------



## Tom (28 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 4 Week Old.*

I like the moss on your wood, and those Cardinals (with the odd Neon!!) look great in there! great colour on them. I've seen several tanks with these gobies too, but never seen them in shops. 

Tom


----------



## nayr88 (28 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 4 Week Old.*

Trim your bush!!!! 

Give the moss a trim, also give the rotala a trim and replant, the P.helferi could do with a trim just to replant it so its more uniformly planted across the front. Please get some C.helferi or vallis in the back right corner, maybe some java fern narrow amongst the banches?

What's the deal with the HC? I can't see to much detail on my bb, I think this is doing much as its been planted in clumps rather then a few sprigs, trim it low loooow down n it should get a move on. 

Other than thatt the tanks looking really healthy  

Where did you get the gobies there amazing! And like tom I can't seem to find them in any shops. 

Cheers


----------



## Krishs Bettas (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 4 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I like the moss on your wood, and those Cardinals (with the odd Neon!!) look great in there! great colour on them. I've seen several tanks with these gobies too, but never seen them in shops.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom,

Thanks, I think the wood on the moss makes the tank look aged. The odd neon was from my odd tank, they are round 5 years old!  I found feeding high protein foods it makes the colours brighter. The Gobies are an oddball fish so there pretty rare to find still.



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Trim your bush!!!!
> 
> Give the moss a trim, also give the rotala a trim and replant, the P.helferi could do with a trim just to replant it so its more uniformly planted across the front. Please get some C.helferi or vallis in the back right corner, maybe some java fern narrow amongst the banches?
> 
> ...



Hi Nayr,

I was going to trim the bush when its grown to the top of the tank so I could start to shape it. I'll try and get some vallis but my pockets bit empty at this time   I might try the narrow fern though. The HC is problem I got alot of die back. I think your right trimming it low so I will do that tommorow. The gobies are found pretty much in every MaidenHeads.

Thanks for looking Krish


----------



## B7fec (29 Jan 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 5 Week Old.*

Loving it! Mate...... Do think about trimming those stems mind and replanting them as they'll grow back nice and bushy and give the tank a real mature look!


----------



## Krishs Bettas (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 5 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

Sorry for the slow replies, I will post a picture update latter today.



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Loving it! Mate...... Do think about trimming those stems mind and replanting them as they'll grow back nice and bushy and give the tank a real mature look!



Hi Ben,

I am going to trim them today. I am planning to slope it downwards towards the left hand side. I will show a before and after trim picture.

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 6 Week Old.*

it's taking shape nicely. 

I cant emphasize enough though, the importance of keeping the tank clean. Powerheads always fall pray to floating bits of plants. The get stuck and start to rot.

It's a 5 minute job to keep it clean.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (6 Feb 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 6 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> it's taking shape nicely.
> 
> I cant emphasize enough though, the importance of keeping the tank clean. Powerheads always fall pray to floating bits of plants. The get stuck and start to rot.
> 
> It's a 5 minute job to keep it clean.



Hi Mark,

I guess that if the powerheads get full of floating bits the powerhead would start to lose flow. I guess most of it is down to my lazyness by cleaning it   

*Day 47*
*Before the Trim:*




*After the Trim:*




Please tell me if I have trimmed it right and any other tips to trim the stems.

Thanks for looking and please leave feedback,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 7 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone

Here is the tank:

*Day 52*




I think I may have to trim/thin out the crypts a bit. The Hc is starter to carpet a bit better now.
I was thinking out putting some needle fern in the back left hand corner of the tank? What do you think?

Thanks for looking and please leave feedback,
Krish


----------



## Bobtastic (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 7 Week Old.*

Looking very nice! Have you trimmed your moss? It doesn't look like there is much change in it from picture to picture, but that might be just me. I made the mistake of not trimming it and it got out of hand and broke free...

I think adding something to the back left will disrupt the "triangular" shape you have atm. A needle fern in the right corner may add something to a more jungley feel?


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 7 Week Old.*

It's improving week by week. Well done mate. 

Maybe trim the moss   ...oh, and clear that korolia!   i'll keep on at you, you know


----------



## George Farmer (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 7 Week Old.*

Looks very nice indeed, Krish.  Congratulations!



			
				Krishs Bettas said:
			
		

> I was thinking out putting some needle fern in the back left hand corner of the tank? What do you think?


I think needle fern would look great, but placed on the right, attached to the 'clean' and most horizontal piece of wood.  This would add a nice focal point that also happens to conform with the golden ratio...


----------



## nayr88 (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 7 Week Old.*

Looking good Krish, really is growing in nicely.

As Mark said keeping it clean does help loads, though you have high stocking level its looking pretty good so you can't be doing mopre than your letting on haha. The Fern would look cool mate.

Cheers mate.


----------



## chilled84 (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 7 Week Old.*

Well done. You have come a long way. You should be chuffed.


----------



## nry (18 Feb 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 7 Week Old.*

Looking great, always good to see what people do with the smaller aquariums like this and mine


----------



## whatok (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 7 Week Old.*

You have the same tank/light setup as me, and I am about to rescape myself!

Looks great, terrific thread!

How do you think the cardinals like the powerhead? I'm concerned about having one in such a small tank because the fish might suffer from the flow..


----------



## Krishs Bettas (23 Feb 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 7 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

Sorry for the late replys.



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Looking very nice! Have you trimmed your moss? It doesn't look like there is much change in it from picture to picture, but that might be just me. I made the mistake of not trimming it and it got out of hand and broke free...
> 
> I think adding something to the back left will disrupt the "triangular" shape you have atm. A needle fern in the right corner may add something to a more jungley feel?



Hi Bobtastic,

Thanks the moss has'nt been trimmed yet but i am planning to trim it on the weekend. It has'nt changed much to be fair but i guess it needs more time to mature. I better get trimming then lol. Thanks for the advice for the fern.



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> It's improving week by week. Well done mate.
> 
> Maybe trim the moss  ...oh, and clear that korolia!  i'll keep on at you, you know



Hi Mark,

Thanks. Looking like its trimming day this sunday   I will keep making sure that the korolia is clear lol.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looks very nice indeed, Krish. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi George,

Thanks, I will try and gets some needle fern. I'm glad the the tank fits the Golden Ratio.



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Looking good Krish, really is growing in nicely.
> 
> As Mark said keeping it clean does help loads, though you have high stocking level its looking pretty good so you can't be doing mopre than your letting on haha. The Fern would look cool mate.
> 
> Cheers mate.



Hi Nayr,

I am starting to see why to keep it clean now it really does helps alot in the long run. I know my fish levels are high   but I guess if i keep on changing the water several time a week the fish and plants will be okay (I hope).



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Well done. You have come a long way. You should be chuffed.



Hi Chilled,

Thanks, I am ver happy with tank, it's so relaxing just to watch it!



			
				nry said:
			
		

> Looking great, always good to see what people do with the smaller aquariums like this and mine



Hi Nry,

Thanks, i think that smaller tanks look better and that they are make the scale of the tank look bigger if you know what i mean.



			
				whatok said:
			
		

> You have the same tank/light setup as me, and I am about to rescape myself!
> 
> Looks great, terrific thread!
> 
> How do you think the cardinals like the powerhead? I'm concerned about having one in such a small tank because the fish might suffer from the flow..



Hi Whatok,

Thanks, the cardinals do find with the 2 powerheads and the filter. I dont think it would be an issue with having lots of flow in a small tank over time the fish will get used to the flow. If you look at the picture before this one you can see the cardinals in the flow of the tank.

I cant wait to see your rescape!

It looks like i have to find some neeedle fern,
Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (27 Feb 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 8 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

Not much has changed yet but I hope in a few months it will start to change a bit with the bush at the back, HC Carpet and the Crypts.

*Day 61*




On the weekend I am going to thin out the Crypt "Green Geko" and Pogostemon Helferi might have some up for sale if anyone wants it.

Here my little edit on paint of some things I want to change/add to the scape over a few weeks.




Red Circle - Hygrophila Pinnatifida its too distracting for me in the middle of the tank so I am moving it into the corner.
Green Branches - Fissidens fontanus is going to be added to make it feel more of a forest feel and I think its a great moss.
Blue Branch - Weeping Moss is going to be added there so i can see it "weep".
Orange Branch - Moss I want a new moss that I dont have in the tank. Any recomendations? Please?

Thanks for looking an please leave feedback,
Krish

P.S. I clean out the Powerheads and the Filter Inlet Pipe


----------



## Krishs Bettas (7 Mar 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 9 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

Sorry for the late update,

*Day 69[/b



I have trimmed the moss at the back, hopfully it should grow back.




Spiky Moss Pearling









Lastly some of the cherry shrimp, i also found 3 berried females   So hopefully i might see some shrimplets soon

I like to do weekly updates so that I can see how the tank matures each month.

Thanks for looking and please leave feedback,
Krish*


----------



## greenjar (7 Mar 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 9 Week Old.*

Hi Krish

How are the Armano shrimp getting on? Do you see much them now the the tank is maturing abit?

Please keep us updated on the developement of your shrimplets  Hope it all goes well for the moms and for you


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Mar 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 9 Week Old.*

coming along nicely.   

I've suffered that algae in moss, like which youve got...It's a pain! I actually could not get rid of it


----------



## Krishs Bettas (10 Mar 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 9 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,



			
				greenjar said:
			
		

> Hi Krish
> 
> How are the Armano shrimp getting on? Do you see much them now the the tank is maturing abit?
> 
> Please keep us updated on the developement of your shrimplets  Hope it all goes well for the moms and for you



Hi,

The amano shrimp are doing great. I do see them more now i guess they got there confidence to venture to the front of the tank and thanks 



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> coming along nicely.
> 
> I've suffered that algae in moss, like which youve got...It's a pain! I actually could not get rid of it



Hi Mark,

Thanks and that algea is really hard to get rid of and it is also really sticky and string to touch :? I wish i knew away to get rid of it anyone no?

Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (11 Mar 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 10 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

I cant belive i made it to 10 weeks without any mojor problems.
Be warned this thread is going to be picture heavy....

*Day 73*




After seeing Andy's Apistogramma I have decied to get a pair too.
*Apistogramma Viejita*













*Amano Shrimp*







I have spotted another 10 berried cherry shrimp bring my total to 13 berried shrimp.
*Cherry Shrimp*













*Cardinal Tetra*




Thanks for looking and please leave feedback,
Krish


----------



## russchilds (11 Mar 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 10 Week Old.*

Looks really nice  I love the wood with the moss on! FIsh & shrimp look very healthy.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Mar 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 10 Week Old.*

Hi all,
Looks really good, watch the _Apistogramma _with your RCS. Mine have had a lot of live food and they love eating cherry shrimps. Other people have kept_ Apistogramma_ and shrimps successfully, possibly because they have fed theirs exclusively with pellets. It is worth getting a Grindal worm culture for some live food, both your Tetras and _Apistogramma_ will eat them with relish. The cultures are ever so easy to care for and cost pennies to keep. PM if you can't find one for sale (should be some sellers on EBay).

You probably already know this but the _Apistogramma_ are actually _A. macmasteri_. _A. viejita _ is probably not present in the hobby in the UK at the moment. Do you have a photo of the female? They had both "species" for sale in our local MA (the "viejita" were £17.99 a "pair" (better coloured and all males) and the A. macmasteri £12.99 a pair (and included some females) . I asked about them, and the manager said that is how they come in with the redder ones labelled as _A. viejita_.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Krishs Bettas (21 Mar 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 11 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

*Day 83*




I have moved the middle branch upwards and I think that it makes the tank look more open. Add some christmas moss to the back branch and also addded some weeping moss.
I think that i need to trim the bush more to shape it out, i hope that the middle part starts to bush out more.
I am also thinking of adding some Red Nose Shrimp and maybe some Crystal Red Shrimp.
I having some problems with flow in the tank casuing BBA and straghorn algea any help getting rid of it?

*Cherry Shrimp*








The cherries cleaning my moss.





This is my red and biggest cherry shrimp and she is also berried so i hope i will be able to see more super red cherries too   

*Stiphodon Sp. Rainbow*




*Apsitogramma*




Thanks for looking and please leave feedback,
Krish


----------



## Garuf (21 Mar 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 11 Week Old.*

Try bumping up the co2 and giving everything a trim, I don't think it's flow related.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (26 Mar 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 12 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

As for a name for the tank i was thinking of calling it "The Clearing" what do you think?

*Day 88*



What do you think?
Ingor the moved substrate....   
I am having a battle with straghorn, BBA and thread aglea on the moss any help please.
I am slowly bring the C02 up.
I am going to get rid of the algea injected HC and replace it...

Please leave feedback and help,
Krish


----------



## nayr88 (26 Mar 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 12 Week Old.*

Looks great krish, come along aint it! The amount of moss is really cool, and I like how you've trimmed the p.helferi.

I agree about binning the HC, go with glosso itd suit the scape and in my experience grows like a weed  as for the bba thread and stag, there's a good article on the algae thread that sums up why your getting each one, keep picking it out untill you find the cause. 

Where is the clearing!! Haha   I think you should play more on the planted area for a name.

Oh and sort your inlet out haha


----------



## Diogo Matias (28 Mar 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 12 Week Old.*

Hi!
I really like your tank   
Don't your wavemaker stress your fishes?


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mar 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 12 Week Old.*

nice litte tank where did you get your wood from its beautifull


----------



## Krishs Bettas (2 Apr 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 12 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Looks great krish, come along aint it! The amount of moss is really cool, and I like how you've trimmed the p.helferi.
> 
> I agree about binning the HC, go with glosso itd suit the scape and in my experience grows like a weed  as for the bba thread and stag, there's a good article on the algae thread that sums up why your getting each one, keep picking it out untill you find the cause.
> 
> ...



Hi Nayr,

Thanks and will do.
Im gonna give the HC one last try. Thanks for the algea guid.
Hahahaah I just realised that, dont i feel silly   



			
				bw577162 said:
			
		

> nice litte tank where did you get your wood from its beautifull



Hi Bw577162,

I got the wood from Tom Bar in the USA.



			
				Diogo Matias said:
			
		

> Hi!
> I really like your tank
> Don't your wavemaker stress your fishes?



Hi Diogo Matias,

Thanks, the powerhead... The cardinals have gotten used to the flow of the tank. Other wise most of the other fish are fast flowing fish.

Thanks for looking,
I'll put an update on tomorow,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (3 Apr 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 13 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

*Day 96 *



I am going to add fissends to the other branches just to let you know,
I growing the bush for another week to reshape it.
I have added the HC yesterday, hopefully it goes well this time...
I have Rhizoclonium gorwing on the moss, if i add more shrimp would this help my problem.
I have also notice there are a couple of cherry shimplets in the tank now looking blood red   

Please leave feedback and advice.
Krish


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Apr 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 13 Week Old.*

Looking good Krish. Give those mosses a good hard trim!  They should come back even nicer than they already are


----------



## Krishs Bettas (7 Apr 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 13 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Looking good Krish. Give those mosses a good hard trim!  They should come back even nicer than they already are



Okay, thanks Steve I have done what you have said just today  .

I cant believe I have made it 100s without any major acidents yet   i hope....
*Day 100*




Please leave feeback and advice,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (15 Apr 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 15 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

*Day 108*




*Here are some pictures of my Apistogramma:*







*My first shrimplet i have seen. There are also some really red shrimplets i also seen in the tank but i just cant get a picture of them  .*




*My is my first of out the second CRS that is acturally surving in my tank finally   The pic is when they were first introduced.*




*Here is the tank it edited in painted of some of the things I want to change or add.*



The light green patch is hopefully some needle fern on wood.
The brown patch is where i want to put some kind of different crypt.
The yellow patch is where i am going to add some Blyxa.
The dark green patch is where i can add some Anubias barteri ''coffeefolia'' 

Please help me and give me feedback please,
Krish


----------



## sanj (16 Apr 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 15 Week Old.*

Yellow patch?


----------



## Krishs Bettas (24 Apr 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 16  Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

*Day 117*





I have added 2 pairs of *Apistogramma Trifasciata*
It is the shiny blue jewel aspisto's, stays small and has a great personality.

*Apistogramma Trifasciata*

*Male 1*







*Male 2*




*Male 1 and Female 1 Paired up I hope   *




Thanks for looking and please leave feeback,
Krish


----------



## nayr88 (24 Apr 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 16  Week Old.*

Those Apistogramma Trifasciata look realllly really cool, so do you have 3 different types of Apisto's now?
Tbh I think its a little over stocked, all those neons AND 2 sets of apistos, 

Tanks looking good though so aslong your keeping wc in check and cleaning the filter ect you should be ok.

Give up on he hc man, glosso would of filled that tank twice over by now haha.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Apr 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 16  Week Old.*

Hi all,
I really like _Apistogramma trifasciata_, I kept them for a while, and they are great fish to keep. The reason I eventually sold mine was that the fry weren't a great seller (I have no idea why, they are a beautiful fish with the most amazing turquoise sheen, but I think in the LFS they became a fairly drab silver/grey and didn't sell), and the males are very aggressive to one another, even when they are sub-adult meaning that I quickly ran out of tank space. Because of this I think you may have trouble with 2 males, the other problem is that they are harem forming, and the male will harass a single female relentlessly when she isn't ready to breed.

cheers Darrel


----------



## John Starkey (26 Apr 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 16  Week Old.*

Hi Krish,sorry to be so up front but i think your setup and plant,s would look 100% better if your husbandry was a bit more regular,the algae on the glass spoils your pics,

good husbandry makes for better and more pleasing viewing,

john.


----------



## Gill (26 Apr 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 16  Week Old.*

Lovely Tank, And Love that you ae keeping algae for your gobies.


----------



## Kazuya (26 Apr 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 16  Week Old.*

Liking the pics of the Apistogramma Trifasciata.

Might think of getting a pair.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (1 May 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 16  Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Those Apistogramma Trifasciata look realllly really cool, so do you have 3 different types of Apisto's now?
> Tbh I think its a little over stocked, all those neons AND 2 sets of apistos,
> 
> Tanks looking good though so aslong your keeping wc in check and cleaning the filter ect you should be ok.
> ...



Hi Nayr,

Only 1 type of Apisto now the Viejita was having a midnight snack on my shrimp I've founded out. I do 3 water changes a week and the tank is well matured, but i should stop adding fish now. I know I should give out on HC but I'm stubon and always wanted a HC Carpet.



			
				dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I really like _Apistogramma trifasciata_, I kept them for a while, and they are great fish to keep. The reason I eventually sold mine was that the fry weren't a great seller (I have no idea why, they are a beautiful fish with the most amazing turquoise sheen, but I think in the LFS they became a fairly drab silver/grey and didn't sell), and the males are very aggressive to one another, even when they are sub-adult meaning that I quickly ran out of tank space. Because of this I think you may have trouble with 2 males, the other problem is that they are harem forming, and the male will harass a single female relentlessly when she isn't ready to breed.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Hi Darrel,

Yep I see why many people wouldnt buy them at there lfs because mine to were drab and dull but when they mature the look stunning. I have not noticed any aggression between the fish, only "flaring" then on backs down and swims off. I founded that my two females stay together and hide in the rocks. 
Thanks for the advice!



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Krish,sorry to be so up front but i think your setup and plant,s would look 100% better if your husbandry was a bit more regular,the algae on the glass spoils your pics,
> 
> good husbandry makes for better and more pleasing viewing,
> 
> john.



Hi John,

No problem with being up front, it helps me too impriove the tank and get onto the chore i'd been dreading. But you are right the algae does spoil the view of the tank. I have tryed to clear most of it now.
Anyone have any tips on cleaning GSA/reducing it?
Thanks for the advice.



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Lovely Tank, And Love that you ae keeping algae for your gobies.



Hi Gill,

Thanks and yep the gobies need all the algea they can get but i wish they'd eat it quicker   



			
				Kazuya said:
			
		

> Liking the pics of the Apistogramma Trifasciata.
> 
> Might think of getting a pair.



Hi Kazuya,

Thanks, can you should they are great fish with brilliant colours but are hard to find.

Thnaks for the adive and feedback,
Krish


----------



## nayr88 (1 May 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 16  Week Old.*

ahh man shame about the apisto's munching the shrimp  are they aggressive with any other fish in the tank?


----------



## Krishs Bettas (2 May 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 16  Week Old.*

Hi Everyone



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> ahh man shame about the apisto's munching the shrimp  are they aggressive with any other fish in the tank?



Hi Nayr

I know im gutted. They arent aggressive to any fish as i see him.

*Day 126*




*Apistogramma Trifasciata*




Sorry about the bad pictures, any tips of photo improvements,
thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (8 May 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 17 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

*Day 132*




I think I am getting the hang of trimming the bush better now, its getting thicker by the week.
I have ordered some narrow fern which will go in the right hand corner.

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## nayr88 (9 May 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 17 Week Old.*

Woah woah woah!! Where's the P.helferi gone 

PLEASE tear out the hc, and try glosso itd suit the tank and would be a really lusty carpet by now. The tank looks really brown, is it something deffusing the light on top of the tank doing it?

And when can I expect to see some your moss trimmings on the for sale thread haha.


----------



## hotweldfire (9 May 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 17 Week Old.*

Absolutely love this tank, exactly the kind of look I want to go for. Agree that you should give up the HC though. About to do the same myself. BTW did you use zip ties to tie all that wood together? Assuming you used glue too?


----------



## Krishs Bettas (15 May 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 18 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Woah woah woah!! Where's the P.helferi gone
> 
> PLEASE tear out the hc, and try glosso itd suit the tank and would be a really lusty carpet by now. The tank looks really brown, is it something deffusing the light on top of the tank doing it?
> 
> And when can I expect to see some your moss trimmings on the for sale thread haha.



Hi Nayr,

I know i shoulf this is i promise you one last try lol. I think my bulbs went a bit wird or when i cleaned the filter the was alot of muck comming out still   I cant really sell the moss because it is cover in a wird thread like algae.



			
				hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Absolutely love this tank, exactly the kind of look I want to go for. Agree that you should give up the HC though. About to do the same myself. BTW did you use zip ties to tie all that wood together? Assuming you used glue too?



Hi hotweldfire,

Thanks, i know i should give up but im stubborn and always wanted a hc carpet but this is my last shot. Yep i used zip ties to tire the wood together. No glue need.

*Day 139*







*Just messing with the lighting and this happened, it sort of reminds me of a sunrise   *

In a few days i hope my plants come soon  
Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (23 May 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 19 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

*Day 148*







*One of the Amano (Hoping to add a few more of these guys)*

Tank has been neglected a for week because of exams   

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (30 May 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 20 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

*Day 155*




HC and Blyxa is added.
I was wondering if i should cut the HC down abit since it is abit tall?
The blyxa came in a bit of a bad state and started to melt, hopelly its will recovery...
Just wondering thought does blyxa melt because it needs to get used to its new enviroment?

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (7 Jun 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 21 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

*Day 163*




The blyxa melted a lot, i guess that what i get for leaving it at the post office for a day, hopefully it should grown back. The HC is starting to grow as well   

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (14 Jun 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 22 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

*Day 170*




Added the needle fern, but i think it may need a bit of trim to make it more compacted.
Has anyone got any tips on Spirogyra aglae?

Thanks for loking and please leave feeback,
Krish


----------



## sanj (15 Jun 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 22 Week Old.*

I see you did manage to get some of the needle leaf then.


----------



## alzak (15 Jun 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 22 Week Old.*

I dose easy carbo if I see some spots of this algae near glass 
I always inject a bit carbo and water 1/4 and dose this in substrate where algae is


----------



## Krishs Bettas (20 Jun 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 22 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> I see you did manage to get some of the needle leaf then.



Hi Sanj,

Yep indeed I finallly got some. Hopefully it will start more compacted.



			
				alzak said:
			
		

> I dose easy carbo if I see some spots of this algae near glass
> I always inject a bit carbo and water 1/4 and dose this in substrate where algae is



Hi Alzak,

Will do, will it work on green spot algae? And thanks for the tips I will be sure to use it.

*Day 177*




Added a little bit more Blyxa.
I am going to start to trim the needle leaf fern so it gorws compacted.

Thanks for looking and please leave feedback,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (2 Jul 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 24 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

*Day 186*





Here is a picture of the Apisto's flaring each other off.













Added the fissends on two branchs and took out the flame moss on that branch because it was infested with algae. Can anyone recommend me a moss?
Im also gonning to take out the HC and add glosso like everyone said  . 

Im also thinking of adding about another 20 amano shrimps.

Thanks for looking and please leave feedback,
Krish


----------



## hotweldfire (2 Jul 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 24 Week Old.*

Mate, you know I'm a big fan of this tank. It's one of the two inspirations for the planned rescape of my main tank. However, I have to say I think your background stems are getting too dense. The star of the show is the moss on the manzi and it's getting hard to pick it out against that dense green background.



			
				Krishs Bettas said:
			
		

> Im also gonning to take out the HC and add glosso like everyone said  .



  The HC in my nano is now brown mush with some stringy green bits sticking out of it. Saying that it's finally starting to bed down in my main tank.

Re: the moss. That'll depend on the look you want. Straight swap then you might consider a string moss. I think Nayr grows the Japan one so he might be able to advise.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (7 Jul 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 25 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

I had a C02 accident, the unit i think triped over night killing 10 cardinals, 1 stiphodons and all my apistogramma   But i managed to save some of the fish.

*Day 191*




If you are wondering about the eggs on the glass they are the corys eggs, but i do have a bit of a snail problem any ideas on how to get rid of them.
The glosso should be here next week.



			
				hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Mate, you know I'm a big fan of this tank. It's one of the two inspirations for the planned rescape of my main tank. However, I have to say I think your background stems are getting too dense. The star of the show is the moss on the manzi and it's getting hard to pick it out against that dense green background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Hotweldfire,

Thanks for taking inspiration from the my tank, i'd never thought that would happen  . I should but it was a pain to plant the rotola but i might try it in the 6 week hoilday when i have more time. Cool i will have a look at string moss.

Thanks for looking and please leave feeback,
Krish


----------



## dw1305 (8 Jul 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 25 Week Old.*

Hi all,
Krish I'm really sorry to hear about your fish. _A. trifasciata_ is one of my favourite fish, and they looked to be coming on so well. I find it really up-setting when any of the fish die in an accident. 

This is the reason why I won't use CO2, I find quite enough ways of accidentally killing my fish without adding another one, for which I would be 100% responsible, and I think I would have trouble forgiving myself if I gassed mine.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Krishs Bettas (21 Jul 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 27 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

*Day 205*




I have added some glosso, it came to me looking yellow and mush but a day latter it is slowly recovering.
I have also started to to add easylife algexit, hopefully it would do its job bust i should try and find out the main cause of the algae.

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (2 Aug 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 28 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

*Day 212*




The glosso i got was in bad condition so i didnt expect to grown back so it all died away.
I brought 4 guppys to replace to apisto's that died from the distaster....
Im thinking of getting some mini spiky moss and weeping moss for the braches that are left?
Do you think i should replant the bush? Is it too thick?
Any thoughts or opinons?

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## Krishs Bettas (9 Aug 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 29 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

*Day 219*




The glosso has been delayed at the moment untill next week... 
I am going to be getting 25 Amanos and 20 Sukura Cherries in a few weeks to help clean up my moss.
I might try and mess around with the background of the tank to see if i can get a different effect with the tank.

Thanks for looking,
Krish


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Aug 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 29 Week Old.*

Mate, could I suggest you get some images which are a bit better exposed. Theyre a little dark. It could helP with a better response.


----------



## hotweldfire (9 Aug 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 29 Week Old.*

Yup. They do seem to be getting progressively darker mate.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krishs Bettas (19 Aug 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 29 Week Old.*

Hi Everyone,

*Day 229*




Added the Amanos and Cherries from Sweet Knowles one of the best shops i have ever brought from i really recomend them to anyone  .











I have also reattached the moss to the wood again to hopefully get better compact growth. I am slowly starting to add the Fissends to the the whole of the branch. I have a plant order comming a week or 2. There will be new glosso and rotola. Hopefully this will all grow so i can entre the AGA 2011 Contest.

Has anyone got any tips on trimming Bylax? 



			
				hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Yup. They do seem to be getting progressively darker mate.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk





			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Mate, could I suggest you get some images which are a bit better exposed. Theyre a little dark. It could helP with a better response.



Thanks Mark I will try and get the tank looking brighter  .


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Aug 2011)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 30 Week Old.*

Much better/clearer images. 

Blyxa is a stem and can be treated in the same way as others. Cutting out the top part, will encourage more compact growth. Cuttings can be passed on, or replanted.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Aug 2012)

Any updates mate? How did this one end up?
Cheers,


----------



## andyh (2 Sep 2012)

*Re: Krish's 60cm Rescape - 30 Week Old.*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Much better/clearer images.
> 
> Blyxa is a stem and can be treated in the same way as others. Cutting out the top part, will encourage more compact growth. Cuttings can be passed on, or replanted.



Not trying thread HiJack but Mark can you clarify what you mean by cutting out the top part, really interested in this!
Trimming Blyxa is something i haven't done well in the past


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Sep 2012)

andyh said:
			
		

> Mark Evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I imagine cutting out the newer growth in the centre causing it to stunt its growth, will be doing this shortly with mine.


----------



## andyh (2 Sep 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So basically cutting the centre/crown of the plant out of the middle?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Sep 2012)

Yeah Andy, thats exactly right. Cutting down the stem at the angle of the leaves i think?


----------

